# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Мои любительские видео-ролики с мероприятий

## Anna Russia

Здравствуйте))
Очень заинтересовало название раздела форума)
Сама делаю ролики - но больше для себя. Делаю в Pinnacle Studio.
:smile:
Интересно было бы услышать мнение))

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Мероприятия в детских садиках, что-то типа "Музыкальной шкатулки"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_frfWIMQ5os

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZ-HU9NPXU4

И просто концерт для детей более старшего возраста:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpPYCZQUV-0

Старалась выбирать осн. моменты, чтобы было не затянуто и более-менее интересно))

----------


## Anna Russia

Здесь в осн. музыка и танцы - Встреча одноклассников на оз.Смолино


Это года два назад - сочетание фото и видео 	 :Vishenka 29:

----------

